# Suresight



## eurocopter (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi there all,
Can anybody tell me if Suresight are going to continue?
They have had the same info on there new sight for well over 12 weeks now, in in there store it says that if you pay now you may not get your sights for 6-12 weeks.
I did not want to buy them untill they have stock!
So I have been emailing them (as i live in Australia the time difference makes it hard to call) and they have not emailed me back at all.
Can anyone tell me if they are going to go tits up or are they really bad at keeping people informed?


----------



## eurocopter (Nov 4, 2007)

Nobody knows anything?


----------



## eurocopter (Nov 4, 2007)

So I called them, and got a answering machine only!
Anybody got any gossip?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Don't know nothing about them but I feel bad that nobody knows NOTHIN!
So, Here's to ya mate!
Have you a link to their web page? I'd be interested to see what your hot to trot about.....I might be missing something :smt033


----------



## Mike Bacon (Dec 9, 2009)

I had ordered three sets of SureSights and did not receive them and can not get any response from the company (calls or e-mail). They will not respond to the BBB either. I would not recommend ordering from this company! SCAM


----------



## frank.leo (Jan 21, 2010)

*This IS a Scam*

Ordered these sights for my back-up. Never came. Had a few chats with the dirtbag owner over a year's time. Referred these guys to the FBI's online complaint system. Feel like reaching out to the local LEO colleagues and file a criminal complaint, but need to know how many people have fallen victim to this sh*tbag.


----------



## Baby Beretta (Jan 23, 2010)

I got similar experience with MMC Sight, PTT night sight, I was order 2 set of nite sight since Aug, until now never get product, never get reply mail even phone call also can not reach them, Any suggestion for action?


----------

